# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  A Pula?

## Mala

Koliko nas ima.... a koliko naaaas imaaaa?

----------


## Ancica

Uuu, ima vas bas fini broj al nikad dosta, nikad dosta, nikad dosta  :D 

Javit ce se curke Istrijanke, ne brini   :Sing:

----------


## Mukica

virni na neke od ovih topica http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27919

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19048
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27227
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22668
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=23387

----------


## Ana :-)

Evo mene  :D 

Brzo neka se javi još cura   :Kiss:

----------

da se javim ili ne???  :Razz:

----------


## mendula

Ća hi ni?

----------


## Goga40

Tu sam i ja.   :Smile:

----------


## beberonka

i jos u Rovinju :Smile: pozdrav

----------


## malena25

Ima nas, ima :D

----------


## Rabac

Evo i mene i Tonija u Puli   :Razz:

----------


## clio180

Ne znam da li jos netko cita ovaj post, ali ima nas jos u Puli!!!  :D 
Bilo bi dobro organizirati neku grupnu setnju, pa da se druzimo i upoznamo.

----------


## fegusti

podižem topik i mene zanima koliko je puležanki

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja sam uvijek za šetnju   :Smile:

----------


## mellyna

i ja.... :D   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

evo, za pocetak mozete dosetati 20.4. na rodinu radionicu o platnenim pelenama, a onda, dan kasnije tj. 21.4. i na rodin stand   :Smile:

----------


## Ana :-)

*Mukica* a di će se održati radionica?

----------


## litala

najvjerojatnije u gradskoj knjiznici...

tocna obavijest o lokaciji i vremenu bit ce objavljena na vrijeme, na portalu i na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## Ana :-)

Zanima me da znam di da donesem čokoladu   :Wink:

----------


## litala

a toooo   :Mljac:  

to moze na stand u subotu, 21.04. od 9 do 12/13 pored fontane na trznici   :Grin:

----------


## memole

Evo mene k vama ovaj tjedan.
Dosetat cemo do standa, pa da se malo druzim s mojim istrijankama!

----------


## Ana :-)

Šta kažete na jednu kavicu poslije štanda?

----------


## clio180

Znaci, vidimo se u subotu oko standa!!! Superr!!! A koji cemo kafic isprazniti da sve sjednemo na kafu?   :Laughing:

----------


## litala

gle, mi obicno na stand donesemo kafe iz obliznjih kafica, tako da spojimo ugodno s korisnim  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Stand, sutra 21.4. od 9 do 12 na trznici.
Radionica u ponedjeljak u G. knjiznici u 17 sati.

----------


## clio180

podižem! gdje ste?
31.05. računajte na pregled AS, osim u slučaju više sile!
javiti ćemo vam na vrijeme.
očekujemo vas u veeeeeeeeeeeeelikom broju!   :Kiss:

----------


## Maya_78

Nisam ni skontala ovaj topic...
eto i mene...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drage forumašice i forumaši, 

pozivamo vas na besplatan pregled autosjedalica koji će se održati u NEDJELJU, 01. VELJAČE 2009. od 10-12h na parkiralištu Mercator centra u Puli. 

Molimo vas da donesete sa sobom autosjedalicu, upute za korištenje iste (ako ih imate) te po mogućnosti i dijete koje koristi tu sjedalicu. 

Očekujemo vas !

----------


## pomikaki

a, vidi, nisam primjetila ovaj topic. Ja dolazim povremeno u Pulu, ali sam malo dalje.

Znači, skoro će i štand  :D . Moram početi štedjeti   :Grin:

----------


## sir_oliver

zanima me da li se u slijedeća tri mjesec planiraju  radionice za pulu (dojenje, i/ili pelene)?

----------


## boškarin

i mene zanima...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

za sad vam mogu reči da će biti pregled autosjedalica krajem 03. mjeseca i radionica o platnenim pelenama bi trebala biti u skoroj budućnosti no nisam sigurna točno kada

----------


## kailash

radionica o platnenima će biti najkasnije oko Dana planeta Zemlje, dakle iza 20.04.

Pregled autosjedalica najvjerojatnije 29.3., još će biti obavijest  :Smile:

----------


## sir_oliver

još kad bih ubola "dojenje" do kraja svibnja, pa da budem u potpunosti naoružana znanjem

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mala škola dojenja bi *trebala* biti do tada, prati portal i ovaj topic   :Heart:

----------


## sir_oliver

bez brige, tu sam ja, manje-više, svaki dan. (dok ne dođe bebač)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Puli* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

*Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 29.2.2009. na parkiralištu Mercator Centra u Puli.*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.  Pozivamo i buduće roditelje da donesu svoje autosjedalice na pregled da bismo vam pokazali kako prevoziti svoje dijete na najsigurniji način od najranije dobi.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u nedjelju 29.2. u Puli.


*Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!*

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ispričavam se na grešci i postam *ISPRAVAK*:

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica u Puli* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

*Pregled će se održati u nedjelju, 29.3.2009. na parkiralištu Mercator Centra u Puli.*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.  Pozivamo i buduće roditelje da donesu svoje autosjedalice na pregled da bismo vam pokazali kako prevoziti svoje dijete na najsigurniji način od najranije dobi.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u nedjelju 29.3. u Puli.


*Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!*

----------


## sir_oliver

pozdrav,
vidim da je za 04.04 planirana mala škola dojenja. da li je to siguran datum i da li se održava u gradskoj knjižnici? treba li se prijaviti? veselim se druženju i učenju

----------


## kailash

> pozdrav,
> vidim da je za 04.04 planirana mala škola dojenja. da li je to siguran datum i da li se održava u gradskoj knjižnici? treba li se prijaviti? veselim se druženju i učenju


siguran, potvrđen datum, od 10 do 12 u Gradskoj knjižnici. obavezna prijava.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

prijave na broj 098 962 1799  :Wink:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Puli

U *petak, 24. travnja, s početkom u 17:00 sati*, u prostorijama Zelene Istre (3. kat Kulturnog centra Karlo Rojc) u Puli održat će se *radionica o platnenim pelenama.*

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke platnenih pelena raznih proizvođača.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 681 33 55.

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## upornamama

Hoće li biti opet štand u naredna 2 mjeseca ili da kupujem preko web shopa (nisam mogla doći prošlu srijedu)?

----------


## BusyBee

kupuj preko weba, sljedeci stand je za TD

----------


## upornamama

ok, ali šta je TD?  :Embarassed:

----------


## upornamama

Tjedan dojenja?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

da, TD je tjedan dojenja, kojeg obično obilježavamo u zadnjem tjednu rujna / prvom tjednu listopada.  nema štandova do tada.

----------


## upornamama

hvala, onda ću preko weba.

----------


## BusyBee

Podsjecam da cemo imati stand za TD.. pozivam vas na druzenje  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

I naravno, prije standa, ovu nedjelju, pregled AS na starom mjestu.  :Smile:

----------


## bimba iaia

Merkator? U koliko?
Rado bi došli.

----------


## bimba iaia

Vidjeh,10-12. 8)

----------


## sir_oliver

da li će biti pelena za kupiti na štandu za TD

----------


## BusyBee

mislim da hoce

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*U srijedu 21.10.2009. u Gradskoj knjižnici i čitaonici u Puli, održat će se radionica o dojenju.*

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

Početak radionice je u 15 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata.

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 098 435-447.

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------

